# Shots of the Virginia Herf!



## Ms. Floydp

We met some really great people at the herf! Funny how everyone came in and came right to Frank..LOL Tim was certainly the ash master of the day! 

Here's a couple of pics and more as soon as we get back home. Red eye reduction wasn't on the camera.... maybe the red eye was just from the smoke. We certainly smoked up the place.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

well heck, it won't let me attach anything. We have to meet Sean, Annie, Brian and hopefully Paul and his wife for breakfast so as soon as we get home, we'll get some pics posted.

Hope everyone is home safe!


----------



## Scott M

Guess I can fill in some until Anita gets home;



Some of the cigars Anita made up, (and she made ALOT up. THANK YOU!), and the awesome bands CIGma Chi made up; "CLUBSTOGIE.COM VA HERF 2005", patterned after the VA state seal. 



(L to R) Goerge, (altbier), Michael, (magno...and I think I spelled it right), Tim, (ash-master itstim), Anita, (Ms. Floydp), and Frank, (floydp) in the back room...the room with the keg, (of course).



The veiw from the front (middle?) room. My camera isn't the greatest, but you can see the haze. (*cough**hack*...pardon me...newbie lungs).



View of the back room, with Uncle Mikey (left) pontificating on a wide range of cigar subjects...a very educational day! (SeanGAR is on the right)

Scott"butwait...there'smore!"M


----------



## Scott M

Tim (itstim), with a La Aurora tube...and a rather demonic look in his eyes, ("I know what I have to do now!!!")



Tim, (left) and SeanGAR (right) compare ashes. 



Arlin Liss brought some of his humidors. NICE!



The interior.

Scott"coulditgetanybetter?"M


----------



## Scott M

Mike had a roller (Louis?) come in for demos, from Miami Cigar: Aurora Preferidos, La Auroroa and Don Lino cigars. Very informative! Man, that guy can crank out some cigars...'course, he's done it a few times!



Cutting the wrapper. 



Binder/filler in the press.



Finished product. Didn't get a chance to sample them, (I'd hit my daily limit), but word was they were quite tastey, even fresh.

Thanks again to Uncle Mikey for being such a gracious host, and to all the herfers for a great experience! And apologies to anyone I've left out...it's all still a blur!


ScottM


----------



## Navydoc

Excellent pics. Looks like you guys a great time. I'm currently recovering from the wine fest...We tasted 3 sauvignion blancs and 4 shiraz. Prices ranged from $27 to $87 and one was rated 99 pts by Parker, so not too bad. Still think I would have had more fun in Richmond


----------



## altbier

LOL, wife knew about my trip to Atlanta for a week, just as I was about to head out the door, i get that wife look. She says "you cant leave until I get back from soccer practice." So I am kid sitting until she gets back and had time to load my herf photos

http://www.hatchell.us/4822herf/

clicky the little ones to get a large one with the quotes.


----------



## CIGma_Chi

Man that looks like a blast! Wish I coulda been there. But at least I was there in spirit, sorta. 

Glad you all had a good time. I had no doubt that the fellowship was gonna be amazing. Congrats to you all!


----------



## IHT

it does look like a great time. love the photos.

i like uncle mikey, he looks cool as hell to hang out with. the mrs' didn't look too damn happy though. :r


----------



## drc

Great photos. I knew I was going to miss a good time. Oh well. Sometimes the dad-ly duties have to come first.


----------



## pinoyman

Mon! What a great time you guys had. How I wish I can use my canoe on my way there  Mr. Frank wearing his signature shirt!  

Salud!


----------



## dayplanner

1f1 fan and a guy I didnt meet. Can somone fill me in.


I'm talking with Sam (shatfield) 

Another friend of ours is in the background (not on CS) is talking with Sam's dad.


----------



## floydp

Gonna add a few more of the Herf..Our guest speaker was none other than Robin Williams.. :r


----------



## floydp

Well actually its the Professor Sean Gar...


----------



## floydp

Arlan Liss and his great humidors, I have one of these on my Santa Claus list for sure.


----------



## IHT

look at the size of that humi!


----------



## hollywood

What a great time it looks like you guys are having. Never been to an actuall Herf, but this is the year. Thanks for the pics and play-by-play. It's also neet to see pics of more people you post with here.


----------



## SeanGAR

Guys that was a lot of fun ... but it went too fast, I didn't even get a chance to talk to everybody. Could it have been the Bookers? Tim....how's your head - buwahahahahaha. 
SeanGAR


----------



## P-Town Smokes

You lucky virgins, I mean virginias. Great phots and a better looking time. Nice to enjoy good company with a good Cigar :w


----------



## floydp

P-Town Smokes said:


> You lucky virgins, I mean virginias. Great phots and a better looking time. Nice to enjoy good company with a good Cigar :w


And amazing people,generous to a fault. I felt so overwhelmed by what was gifted to Ms. Floydp and I. I mentioned something about a short story on friday night and the next day during the Herf Sam (shatfield) walked up to me and,here ya go Frank. That happened over and over again the entire time we were there. I don't smoke 6 cigars a week most weeks and I had 6 yesterday. I spent alot of money,gave alot of smokes away,got that much back and more. The most fun I've had in years. We had a very good conversation with Sean and his wonderful wife Annie over breakfest this morning before leaving for home. They even passed us on 64 comming home. Just want to thank everyone for making this such a great Herf. Uncle Mikey your a great guy and thank you for sponsoring such a great event. The first of many visits to Mikey's shop..


----------



## Ms. Floydp

P-Town Smokes said:


> You lucky virgins:w


heeheehee..we're not virgins anymore!! WHAT A HERF!!! :r


----------



## Scott M

SeanGAR said:


> Tim....how's your head - buwahahahahaha.
> SeanGAR





> _"Well I woke up Sunday mornin'_
> _with no way to hold my head that_
> _didn't hurt..."_
> Johnny Cash


Dude... if you felt worse than I did, my condolences. And I didn't even sample the booze!

Bummed I didn't get a chance to meet everyone. Oh well...there's always next time!

Scott"Sundaymornin'comindown"M


----------



## P-Town Smokes

Man I'm jealous, Floydp, six in one day. If I was drinking with them 6 gars, it would have of been ok, until the next day  . Hope you all recover.


----------



## IHT

where's the rest of the photos?


----------



## floydp

IHT said:


> where's the rest of the photos?


Mrs.Floydp is working on them as I speak Greg...


----------



## Ms. Floydp

P-Town Smokes said:


> Man I'm jealous, Floydp, six in one day. If I was drinking with them 6 gars, it would have of been ok, until the next day  . Hope you all recover.


LOL.. we just came back in from smoking another one. He's in trouble now though, I'm hooked!!! I haven't smoked at all (since last summer) and I've smoked 5 myself this weekend. He just wanted to share one with me and I walked outside with one of my own. Told him that if he wanted to get any of it, I had to have my own. I'm not sharing anymore!!! LOL


----------



## Guest

Thanks for posting all those pics. Glad I got to meet so many great people, and I'm sorry I didn't get to meet everyone. Hopefully next time!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

ready guys? Here's magno (Micheal) and itstim (Tim or was that WTA?? LOL)


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Here is 1f1fan (Paul) with shatfield (Sam) in the background... trying to see them through all the smoke!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

whose shirt is the loudest?? Frank's or Tim's?? Maybe this should be a poll thread. :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Frank and catfish (Mark). Mark hasn't been online cause his computer crashed. Hopefully he'll be back online soon!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

itstim (Tim), altbier (George) and magno (Micheal). Mike wants to know what the he!! is in this $h*t????


----------



## Ms. Floydp

1f1fan (Paul) trying to con Arlin out of one of his humi's.. I don't think it worked. :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Now here is our very own cigar roller!! It almost looked as good as Louis'.. WTG altbier (George)!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

George learning the trade...


----------



## Ms. Floydp

well, it's round... :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Isn't he proud? :r I would be too George.. GREAT JOB!! It was fun watching ya roll it.


----------



## floydp

shatfield said:


> Thanks for posting all those pics. Glad I got to meet so many great people, and I'm sorry I didn't get to meet everyone. Hopefully next time!!


It was a pleasure meeting you Sam. Thanks so much for the stogies and interesting conversations.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

I already told you that I'm not going to strip and nothing you can offer me will change my mind!! But hmmmm...what is that??? (Tim and Mike)


----------



## Ms. Floydp

SeanGAR!! If I had of known what he was doing I would have caught the whole thing... I snapped the picture and he started laughing, he was going through the ashtray looking at smokes. I told him we had plenty, he didn't have to smoke all the butts... :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Mike (magno), Scott (Scott"just*a*chillin"M), Sean (SeanGAR) and Annie (Mrs. SeanGAR, soon to be AnnieGAR). Annie, you are a riot GIRL!! :r


----------



## floydp

P-Town Smokes said:


> Man I'm jealous, Floydp, six in one day. If I was drinking with them 6 gars, it would have of been ok, until the next day  . Hope you all recover.


I was smart enough not to drink alot, I had a couple beers at the Herf and couple killian Irish reds at Baileys and a Jack & coke at our room later. Just wanted to make sure I knew what was going on and enjoy and learn as much as possible. Boy did I...


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Uncle Mikey, Sam (shatfield), Sam's friend and you can just see Brian (windowrx) from BOTL. Everyone hanging around watching the rolling going on.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Annie (Mrs. SeanGAR), Sean, and ScottM.. we all hung out in the side room most of the time.. it wasn't quite as smoky in there. Besides the beer was there!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

see how smoky it was in the main room? I was trying to get a shot of Paul when someone stepped in between. Not sure if you could have seen him anyway. :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp

whatcha got there Tim? You sure didn't want to give up that tube even after you smoked that stogie! What are you saving it for Tim?? :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp

sure seems to be alot of shots with you and your pink toy Tim!! What's up with that?? :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp

would this be considered cheating to get the longest ash???? hmmmm... I do believe it is Tim! At least you caught alot of $h*t for it anyway!! You're a real trooper!! Had a blast with you all!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

just in case anyone was wondering how come Tim's user title got changed to White Trash Ash. Well, it was because of this ugly ash and he finally knocked it off after everyone complained about the band burning.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

converted to cigars.... Mrs. SeanGAR


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Paul, Sam and Sam's fiance Erin (I hope the name's right)


----------



## Ms. Floydp

George (altbier) and his wife Shirley... please forgive me if I messed up anyone's name!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Uncle Mikey came through and gave Joan (Mrs. Uncle Mikey) a great smoke and all is well in the Bank's home tonight!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

well, I hope you guys enjoy these pics as much as we enjoyed being a part of it all. As you can see, a good time was had by everyone!! Thank you all!


----------



## magno

Oh no, what happened to Tim?

Wish I could have stayed for the carnage.



SeanGAR said:


> Guys that was a lot of fun ... but it went too fast, I didn't even get a chance to talk to everybody. Could it have been the Bookers? Tim....how's your head - buwahahahahaha.
> SeanGAR


----------



## Ms. Floydp

magno said:


> Oh no, what happened to Tim?
> 
> Wish I could have stayed for the carnage.


I had to use the red eye (dead eye according to Frank) removal on Tim's pics and not because of the camera :r

Wonder where Tim is today? LOL He must have smoked a dozen stogies! He's probably on life support.


----------



## magno

Lotsa very patient wives at the herf, it would seem 



Ms. Floydp said:


> Uncle Mikey came through and gave Joan (Mrs. Uncle Mikey) a great smoke and all is well in the Bank's home tonight!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Frank and Mark (catfish). Sorry you couldn't go with us to Bailey's Mark!! Hope everything went good for you with your in-laws visiting!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Cigma_chi... everyone is holding up their smokes with your band on them!! They were a hit!! 

L to R: Tim, Annie, Frank, Scott, Sean, George and Mike


----------



## CIGma_Chi

Ms. Floydp said:


> Cigma_chi... everyone is holding up their smokes with your band on them!! They were a hit!!
> 
> L to R: Tim, Annie, Frank, Scott, Sean, George and Mike


That's awesome! Though they were only a hit because you and Frank spent countless hours cutting and pasting! I did the easy part.  Wish I coulda been there!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

CIGma_Chi said:


> That's awesome! Though they were only a hit because you and Frank spent countless hours cutting and pasting! I did the easy part.  Wish I coulda been there!


Nawww, it didn't take that long. We wish you coulda been there too!! Hopefully we'll someday have a national herf and everyone can come!


----------



## pinoyman

Ms. Floydp said:


> Nawww, it didn't take that long. We wish you coulda been there too!! Hopefully we'll someday have a national herf and everyone can come!


I'm in! let me know in advance at least a few months  
I'm happy for everybody and glad you had a great herfing day!

Salud!


----------



## itstim

Great pictures everyone. I see that you guys changed my user title. I guess I deserve that after that ugly looking ash I was sporting. That picture you posted Anita really shows how ugly it was.

I ended up hanging out with my buddy and his family all day today in Richmond, so I haven't got a chance to post up my pictures yet. I will try to do that tomorrow. I felt surprisingly well today after puffing down 6 cigars (a new record for me) and having some Bookers and Piso at Uncle Mikey's.

Can't wait until the next herf!


----------



## floydp

pinoyman said:


> I'm in! let me know in advance at least a few months
> I'm happy for everybody and glad you had a great herfing day!
> 
> Salud!


It was great and we'd love to have you for the next one..


----------



## horrorview

floydp said:


> Arlan Liss and his great humidors, I have one of these on my Santa Claus list for sure.


AYE CARUMBA!!! How much was he askin' for that one, Frank??


----------



## horrorview

Great pics, guys!! That looked like one helluva time!!! Also was nice to see so many from Club Stogie representin', as at the New England herf it was...oh so lonely. So very, very lonely.


----------



## altbier

Great pics! I like the new name of my wife. Reminds me of airplane "Shirley you must be joking."
"I'm not joking and dont call me shirley!"

I am in Lawrenceville GA, and guess what, there is a smoking ban!!! So my friend and I stood on his back porch and smoke wafted to the neighbors house. That will show em!

Cheers! Head back to Richmond tomorrow.


----------



## Nely

Sounds like you guys had a blast! Great pics!


----------



## pinoyman

floydp said:


> It was great and we'd love to have you for the next one..


It will be an honor meeting Club Stogies favorite Couple!

Salud!


----------



## floydp

horrorview said:


> AYE CARUMBA!!! How much was he askin' for that one, Frank??


About 800 unfinished on the one I wanted.


----------



## floydp

altbier said:


> Great pics! I like the new name of my wife. Reminds me of airplane "Shirley you must be joking."
> "I'm not joking and dont call me shirley!"
> 
> I am in Lawrenceville GA, and guess what, there is a smoking ban!!! So my friend and I stood on his back porch and smoke wafted to the neighbors house. That will show em!
> 
> Cheers! Head back to Richmond tomorrow.


Geeze George Anita will be distraught that she screwed her name up.She kept asking me and all I could say was,honey I forget my own name.. I called Scott,Mark I don't know how many times. Sorry Scott. I can't wait till the next Herf.


----------



## DonJefe

Looks like a great time was had by all!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

altbier said:


> Great pics! I like the new name of my wife. Reminds me of airplane "Shirley you must be joking."
> "I'm not joking and dont call me shirley!"
> 
> I am in Lawrenceville GA, and guess what, there is a smoking ban!!! So my friend and I stood on his back porch and smoke wafted to the neighbors house. That will show em!
> 
> Cheers! Head back to Richmond tomorrow.


We weren't making fun of anyone at all, but I asked Frank if he thought that was what her name was and I said you know.. "don't call me Shurely" :r MAO

I'm soooo sorry I got her name wrong. I problaby got Erin's (Sam's fiance) name wrong too.. It was a little hard for me to hear in Bailey's. I couldn't hear you guys right across from me. I spent all my time asking Frank what everyone said. At first it wasn't that bad but when the music started I couldn't hear anyone.

Please pm me with her name George!! Tell her for me, I'm sorry!!


----------



## itstim

I just posted some pix in the Photo Gallery:

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showgallery.php/cat/540

There are only 10 in there right now. It appears that there is a 10 photo per day limit. I will post some more tomorrow.


----------



## Ms. SeanGAR

Ms. Floydp said:


> converted to cigars.... Mrs. SeanGAR


WOW!!!! my nostrils are huge!!!!
Thanks to all the great people I met!!! I had such a good time with you all.
Anita and Frank, the pics are awesome...Hope everybody is doing ok. 
Although I'm not a cigar smoker (yet) I did appreciate all the smoke in the pics hahahahhaha....
Hope Anita and Frank, Tim (white trash ash), Magno, Scott, and the rest of the crew are doing great.....
CU,
Annie :w


----------



## Scott M

Welcome aboard, Annie! 

It was great meeting you Saturday. Hope you're snooping around the site and finding what the attraction is!


Glad you've made it here!

Scott"finallyrecoveredonthewelcomewaggon"M


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Ms. SeanGAR said:


> WOW!!!! my nostrils are huge!!!!
> Thanks to all the great people I met!!! I had such a good time with you all.
> Anita and Frank, the pics are awesome...Hope everybody is doing ok.
> Although I'm not a cigar smoker (yet) I did appreciate all the smoke in the pics hahahahhaha....
> Hope Anita and Frank, Tim (white trash ash), Magno, Scott, and the rest of the crew are doing great.....
> CU,
> Annie :w


Ms. SeanGAR!!! I love the name!! Welcome to CS and Annie, we had such a great time... don't the pictures just make you smile and remember how much fun it was? Hope you and the Mr. are doing good.. we're still kicking here... we came home Sunday and we both stood outside smoking another stogie. Glad you guys made it home ok.. What fun huh?


----------



## floydp

Ms. SeanGAR said:


> WOW!!!! my nostrils are huge!!!!
> Thanks to all the great people I met!!! I had such a good time with you all.
> Anita and Frank, the pics are awesome...Hope everybody is doing ok.
> Although I'm not a cigar smoker (yet) I did appreciate all the smoke in the pics hahahahhaha....
> Hope Anita and Frank, Tim (white trash ash), Magno, Scott, and the rest of the crew are doing great.....
> CU,
> Annie :w


Welcome to the CS AnnieGar, so glad you joined,now we can work on getting you off those dang cigs and on to the good stuff young lady.


----------



## itstim

Ms. SeanGAR said:


> WOW!!!! my nostrils are huge!!!!
> Thanks to all the great people I met!!! I had such a good time with you all.
> Anita and Frank, the pics are awesome...Hope everybody is doing ok.
> Although I'm not a cigar smoker (yet) I did appreciate all the smoke in the pics hahahahhaha....
> Hope Anita and Frank, Tim (white trash ash), Magno, Scott, and the rest of the crew are doing great.....
> CU,
> Annie :w


Glad you could join us Annie...Maybe you and Sean could take on Frank and Anita for top Club Stogie Couple? :bx :bx It was great meeting you and Sean. We'll have to do it again real soon.


----------



## floydp

itstim said:


> I just posted some pix in the Photo Gallery:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showgallery.php/cat/540
> 
> There are only 10 in there right now. It appears that there is a 10 photo per day limit. I will post some more tomorrow.


Great job my friend, they look great..


----------



## Wetterhorn

Man, that is so cool! Thanks for sharing the pictures - looks like a good time was had by all.

Makes me want to come visit for the next herf... really, it does!


----------



## floydp

Wetterhorn said:


> Man, that is so cool! Thanks for sharing the pictures - looks like a good time was had by all.
> 
> Makes me want to come visit for the next herf... really, it does!


Well BOTL you would certainly be welcomed with stogies I'm sure...


----------



## itstim

itstim said:


> I just posted some pix in the Photo Gallery:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showgallery.php/cat/540
> 
> There are only 10 in there right now. It appears that there is a 10 photo per day limit. I will post some more tomorrow.


I just posted some more...check em out!


----------



## itstim

Here are some video clips of some of the rolling that went on at the herf:

(WARNING: For you high-speed internet users only.)

http://www.eutawstreet.com/images/vaherf/Va Herf 051.mov
http://www.eutawstreet.com/images/vaherf/Va Herf 052.mov
http://www.eutawstreet.com/images/vaherf/Va Herf 053.mov
http://www.eutawstreet.com/images/vaherf/Va Herf 054.mov

Enjoy!


----------



## SeanGAR

Cool pictures Tim. Funny how it almost looks like there is smoke in the place, huh?

Sean


----------



## floydp

Thats awesome Tim,thanks BOTL


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Here's the picture of Uncle Mikey that eef made the caricature of...


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Now the picture after eef has done his damage... :r


----------



## itstim

Nice job eef! Thanks for posting Anita!


----------



## Navydoc

Eef....that's awsome...do you take orders????? Got a daughter turning 21 in May (Interior Design Major at VCU) that I'd love to have a pic made...PM if your interested. Cheers


----------



## uncle mikey

Ms. Floydp said:


> Now the picture after eef has done his damage... :r


WOW Any chance I can get a copy of this. Man that is great in fact I like it better then my Our Founder picture. mb


----------



## eef

Yeah PM your email address and I can send you a print of it, and I can send you the original if Ms FloydP is cool with it, she is the one who put me up to this.
-eef


----------



## uncle mikey

eef said:


> Yeah PM your email address and I can send you a print of it, and I can send you the original if Ms FloydP is cool with it, she is the one who put me up to this.
> -eef


PM sent.....I think. :al mb


----------



## Ms. Floydp

eef said:


> Yeah PM your email address and I can send you a print of it, and I can send you the original if Ms FloydP is cool with it, she is the one who put me up to this.
> -eef


Of course!! I did it for Uncle Mikey! I thought he'd enjoy it.. I'm glad he did. It was the least I could do (even though you did all the work) after the great hospitality he showed all us Club Stogie Herfers!!


----------



## uncle mikey

Ms. Floydp said:


> Of course!! I did it for Uncle Mikey! I thought he'd enjoy it.. I'm glad he did. It was the least I could do (even though you did all the work) after the great hospitality he showed all us Club Stogie Herfers!!


Anita, Mrs Uncle Mikey (Joan) thinks the picture is great. I do to and eef you da mang bro.

BTW, several of my local customers who know other customers who did show up for the herf are now bugging me to do another hef heef hoffer so they can come too. But this time uncle mikey will sacrifice some animal flesh over an open flame and we'll boogie away. To be announced. mb


----------



## pinoyman

uncle mikey said:


> Anita, Mrs Uncle Mikey (Joan) thinks the picture is great. I do to and eef you da mang bro.
> 
> BTW, several of my local customers who know other customers who did show up for the herf are now bugging me to do another hef heef hoffer so they can come too. But this time uncle mikey will sacrifice some animal flesh over an open flame and we'll boogie away. To be announced. mb


OMG! That will be one great herfing!!!

Salud Uncle Mikey!


----------



## floydp

uncle mikey said:


> Anita, Mrs Uncle Mikey (Joan) thinks the picture is great. I do to and eef you da mang bro.
> 
> BTW, several of my local customers who know other customers who did show up for the herf are now bugging me to do another hef heef hoffer so they can come too. But this time uncle mikey will sacrifice some animal flesh over an open flame and we'll boogie away. To be announced. mb


IIIIIIIIIIIIII LIKE IT.....


----------



## uncle mikey

floydp said:


> IIIIIIIIIIIIII LIKE IT.....


Mikey likes it too. mb


----------



## altbier

Ms. Floydp said:


> We weren't making fun of anyone at all, but I asked Frank if he thought that was what her name was and I said you know.. "don't call me Shurely" :r MAO
> 
> I'm soooo sorry I got her name wrong. I problaby got Erin's (Sam's fiance) name wrong too.. It was a little hard for me to hear in Bailey's. I couldn't hear you guys right across from me. I spent all my time asking Frank what everyone said. At first it wasn't that bad but when the music started I couldn't hear anyone.
> 
> Please pm me with her name George!! Tell her for me, I'm sorry!!


Nah, Shirley is easier to remember! 

She doesnt care, so dont fret. She has one of those odd names no one can pronounce or remember. Kind of a curse since I named the photo studio after her......


----------



## Ms. Floydp

uncle mikey said:


> Anita, Mrs Uncle Mikey (Joan) thinks the picture is great. I do to and eef you da mang bro.
> 
> BTW, several of my local customers who know other customers who did show up for the herf are now bugging me to do another hef heef hoffer so they can come too. But this time uncle mikey will sacrifice some animal flesh over an open flame and we'll boogie away. To be announced. mb


Please please please let it be a weekend that I can get off!! I'd hate to have to call in sick for a whole weekend..LOL


----------



## uncle mikey

Ms. Floydp said:


> Please please please let it be a weekend that I can get off!! I'd hate to have to call in sick for a whole weekend..LOL


When the time comes we'll toss up some dates and see what flies. mb


----------



## Ms. Floydp

uncle mikey said:


> When the time comes we'll toss up some dates and see what flies. mb


sounds good to me!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Jeof had his way with one of the pics from the herf... look what this GREAT GORILLA did to this pic!!


----------



## floydp

Ms. Floydp said:


> Jeof had his way with one of the pics from the herf... look what this GREAT GORILLA did to this pic!!


Had a Guiness and a CS Va Herf FDO tonight, and Jeof sent this pic to Anita.

Thanks again Jeof for providing the great bands and this awesome marker for this pic. A tribute to the wonderful SOTL's and BOTL's of CS ..


----------



## itstim

Wow...Great picture! Nice job Jeof.

I would like to see one like this with the whole gang (in front of Uncle Mickey's car).


----------



## CIGma_Chi

itstim said:


> Wow...Great picture! Nice job Jeof.
> 
> I would like to see one like this with the whole gang (in front of Uncle Mickey's car).


Seems he took that pic too ...


----------



## CIGma_Chi

Louie wanted in on this action too ...


----------



## CIGma_Chi

Watch that Louie, Frank ...


----------



## altbier

CIGma_Chi said:


> Watch that Louie, Frank ...


is loui man handling mrs floyd in that photo?


----------



## floydp

altbier said:


> is loui man handling mrs floyd in that photo?


He's no Gorilla,he's a wolf...


----------



## uncle mikey

Ms. Floydp said:


> Jeof had his way with one of the pics from the herf... look what this GREAT GORILLA did to this pic!!


Hey, I thought Mottley Crew, was a dead band. Looks like they came together for one more concert. 

RevZach, put together a Herf At Hooters for April 7th. Hooters jumped at the chance to host the event and are setting up tables for us. Being on a Thursday looks like most of my local folks will be showing up but any of you are welcome to come if you are close enough. Arlin, I'm counting on you to show up. Hooters...scantily clad women....you remember what a woman is Arlin don't you.  mb


----------



## magno

Are we talkin about the hooters right across the street from you?



uncle mikey said:


> Hey, I thought Mottley Crew, was a dead band. Looks like they came together for one more concert.
> 
> RevZach, put together a Herf At Hooters for April 7th. Hooters jumped at the chance to host the event and are setting up tables for us. Being on a Thursday looks like most of my local folks will be showing up but any of you are welcome to come if you are close enough. Arlin, I'm counting on you to show up. Hooters...scantily clad women....you remember what a woman is Arlin don't you.  mb


----------



## uncle mikey

magno said:


> Are we talkin about the hooters right across the street from you?


Yes Mango. mb


----------



## magno

Mrs. Uncle Mikey must love that.



uncle mikey said:


> Yes Mango. mb


----------



## kansashat

Looks like a blast. The leather jacket guys will have to hang their jackets on the porch for about a week. I own about 4 nice leather jackets & I periodically hang them from the carport rafters to air them out. Maybe bounce sheets in the pockets..........

A Hatfield in Virginia......go figure  . Our branch of the family migrated west @ the 1840's or 1850's. My Grandpa Ed could've been Anson Hatfield's twin brother. I guess that's the only proof that we are the real McCoy.  

Magno...I pictured you differently....older & grayer I guess. Kinda like Frank & I.  

Anyway, it was good to see you all together. We're kinda like a big family. You know what they say. You can pick your nose....... :r


----------



## Guest

kansashat said:


> A Hatfield in Virginia......go figure  . Our branch of the family migrated west @ the 1840's or 1850's. My Grandpa Ed could've been Anson Hatfield's twin brother. I guess that's the only proof that we are the real McCoy.


Yeah, most of my direct relatives are still in Pinsenfork, KY. They've been there since the feudin' began back in the 1860s-1870s. Its pretty cool to go see the Hatfield cemetary and see all the names you hear about in the history books.


----------



## galaga

shatfield said:


> Yeah, most of my direct relatives are still in Pinsenfork, KY. They've been there since the feudin' began back in the 1860s-1870s. Its pretty cool to go see the Hatfield cemetary and see all the names you hear about in the history books.


Am I to take this as you might be, however distantly, be related to Khat?


----------



## magno

I've aged a bit since the herf. 6 cigars in one day will do that to ya.

I'm 35 and I still get carded for cigarettes. I suppose it also means I could get into UVA sorostitute parties, but I have Mrs. Magno to contend with, so....

I've got either a Hatfield or a McCoy family living in the compound next door.(not sure which but they seem keen on guns and whiskey) I figure they must have 3 different generations living in one split level ranch. They're a nice bunch, but I wish they'd pick better times to fire up the Sporting Clay machine.



kansashat said:


> Looks like a blast. The leather jacket guys will have to hang their jackets on the porch for about a week. I own about 4 nice leather jackets & I periodically hang them from the carport rafters to air them out. Maybe bounce sheets in the pockets..........
> 
> A Hatfield in Virginia......go figure  . Our branch of the family migrated west @ the 1840's or 1850's. My Grandpa Ed could've been Anson Hatfield's twin brother. I guess that's the only proof that we are the real McCoy.
> 
> Magno...I pictured you differently....older & grayer I guess. Kinda like Frank & I.
> 
> Anyway, it was good to see you all together. We're kinda like a big family. You know what they say. You can pick your nose....... :r


----------



## Guest

galaga said:


> Am I to take this as you might be, however distantly, be related to Khat?


Sounds like it could be true!  Should I be worried??


----------



## floydp

shatfield said:


> Sounds like it could be true!  Should I be worried??


If you like your mailbox Sam... :r


----------



## kansashat

Yah. I've got Sam's addie.  

I promised him that I would never show up claiming to be a long lost cousin & stay a month. Well, at least not without calling first.


----------



## galaga

kansashat said:


> Yah. I've got Sam's addie.
> 
> I promised him that I would never show up claiming to be a long lost cousin & stay a month. Well, at least not without calling first.


But ya never did say nothin bout stayin 29 days did ga.....


----------



## itstim

CIGma_Chi said:


> Seems he took that pic too ...


Nice job again! Great pix!


----------



## catfishm2

Great pictures! The herf was fantastic. I was honored to meet some really great people. It just proves what I had know all along; That CS is a great place because of the people who participate here. Thanks everyone.


----------



## dayplanner

kansashat said:


> Yah. I've got Sam's addie.
> 
> I promised him that I would never show up claiming to be a long lost cousin & stay a month. Well, at least not without calling first.


hat...Wait until he moves out to Cali to show up...its warmer there all year!

Damn...I look like I'm cutting one in that pic...I feel sorry for whomever is standing behind me! :r


----------



## Guest

kansashat said:


> Yah. I've got Sam's addie.
> 
> I promised him that I would never show up claiming to be a long lost cousin & stay a month. Well, at least not without calling first.


Yeah, if you show up in about a month, you can stay as long as you want! Or until the new owners kick you out. LOL.

Of course, shelvingunit is right, it will be a much nicer visit in San Diego. I already have the address there, but I might not publish that yet!!!


----------



## galaga

shatfield said:


> Yeah, if you show up in about a month, you can stay as long as you want! Or until the new owners kick you out. LOL.
> 
> Of course, shelvingunit is right, it will be a much nicer visit in San Diego. I already have the address there, but I might not publish that yet!!!


well what zip code is it..........


----------



## Guest

galaga said:


> well what zip code is it..........


92115


----------



## galaga

shatfield said:


> 92115


Ain't life small, I used to live in that zip when I was at SDSU, on Rolando court. Don't let Khat visit, he'd go blind from staring at all the co-eds.


----------



## Guest

galaga said:


> Ain't life small, I used to live in that zip when I was at SDSU, on Rolando court. Don't let Khat visit, he'd go blind from staring at all the co-eds.


Yeah, my cousin lives there on Collwood Blvd. I helped him move in in September, and this college girl came to visit her friend to show her the new boob job. They compared sizes, shapes, and we were all happy. I was waiting for them to ask us for feel comparisons, but no luck!! LOL.


----------



## kansashat

galaga said:


> Ain't life small, I used to live in that zip when I was at SDSU, on Rolando court. Don't let Khat visit, he'd go blind from staring at all the co-eds.


Too late!

Excuse me, but I have to go shave my palms. :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Uncle Mikey??? You ready to set up the next herf??? We were talking to Mark (catfishm2) and we're gonna come down the weekend of May 21st... how does that work with everyone? We're ready to herf!!!

We were also talking about the first weekend in June... the 4th. We can't do it Memorial Day weekend. 

Can we start talking about it?


----------



## uncle mikey

Ms. Floydp said:


> Uncle Mikey??? You ready to set up the next herf??? We were talking to Mark (catfishm2) and we're gonna come down the weekend of May 21st... how does that work with everyone? We're ready to herf!!!
> 
> We were also talking about the first weekend in June... the 4th. We can't do it Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> Can we start talking about it?


Ok we are open for either date so what say you all? Which date would be better and this time we should have good weather for a bbq. mb


----------



## Navydoc

uncle mikey said:



> Ok we are open for either date so what say you all? Which date would be better and this time we should have good weather for a bbq. mb


OK, I can do the 21st of May but not 4 Jun....please pick May this time..!


----------



## floydp

galaga said:


> Ain't life small, I used to live in that zip when I was at SDSU, on Rolando court. Don't let Khat visit, he'd go blind from staring at all the co-eds.


Somebody say coeds??????


----------



## uncle mikey

floydp said:


> Somebody say coeds??????


What are you getting excited about Frank, you geezer. :z :r mb


----------



## floydp

uncle mikey said:


> What are you getting excited about Frank, you geezer. :z :r mb


 :r I can still look,well if I remember my glasses...


----------



## uncle mikey

floydp said:


> :r I can still look,well if I remember my glasses...


 :r mb


----------



## catfishm2

I talked to Frank and Anita this weekend and we're going to get together and go to a Braves game on the 21st or 22nd. Was hoping to make it a herf/baseball weekend. If anyone else is interested in the ballgame, let me know and I'll see about getting the tickets. Sounds like a great weekend to me.


----------



## itstim

catfishm2 said:


> I talked to Frank and Anita this weekend and we're going to get together and go to a Braves game on the 21st or 22nd. Was hoping to make it a herf/baseball weekend. If anyone else is interested in the ballgame, let me know and I'll see about getting the tickets. Sounds like a great weekend to me.


Did someone say baseball!?? Baseball and cigars are my favorite things. I would be interested. Can't say for sure that I can make it that weekend, but I would love to try. Keep me in the loop with the details!

Tim


----------



## Ms. Floydp

itstim said:


> Did someone say baseball!?? Baseball and cigars are my favorite things. I would be interested. Can't say for sure that I can make it that weekend, but I would love to try. Keep me in the loop with the details!
> 
> Tim


Ok Uncle Mikey just verified the dates and May 21st works (the 4th does too but NavyDoc can only make the 21st )... anyone else interested in attending another VA herf??? If anyone wants, we can have one on the 4th of June also.. at least we can all meet and smoke stogies. I don't think Mikey should have to cook 2 weekends.

How do we do this Mikey? Everyone chip in and buy the burgers? We all chip in and donate to the cause? We all bring a dish?? What do ya think Mikey?

Let's get this thing going!!


----------



## SeanGAR

Ms. Floydp said:


> Ok Uncle Mikey just verified the dates and May 21st works (the 4th does too but NavyDoc can only make the 21st )... anyone else interested in attending another VA herf??? If anyone wants, we can have one on the 4th of June also.. at least we can all meet and smoke stogies. I don't think Mikey should have to cook 2 weekends.
> 
> How do we do this Mikey? Everyone chip in and buy the burgers? We all chip in and donate to the cause? We all bring a dish?? What do ya think Mikey?
> 
> Let's get this thing going!!


The 4th won't work for us but the 21st is good. Mike, let us know what we can do for ya once we get the date etched.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

SeanGAR said:


> The 4th won't work for us but the 21st is good. Mike, let us know what we can do for ya once we get the date etched.


It is etched for the 21st... I started a new thread Sean. I was afraid some might not look at the old one.

We're tickled that the 21st is good for you guys!! What about attending the game on the 22nd?


----------



## floydp

Somebody say Herf??


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Here's the new thread for the next herf...

Next VA herf!!


----------

